# good grief---this dog just aint right-venting



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Now that's kinda funny! Isn't it better in the litter box than in the middle of the carpet? You do use scoopable litter don't you? It's the best for *large* messes.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes I use the scoop stuff....still a bunch to scoop....


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

That's too funny! As winter approaches up north here, I think it would be great to not have to go outside every 2 hours and wait for a 6 month old to find just the right spot. After the snow covers up Brinkley's favorite area, he has to find new areas, even if it is freezing outside. Julie will soon outgrow that little litterbox though, maybe you could get a kiddie wading pool and fill it with litter!!:bowl: Grab a camera next time, we'd love to share in your joy.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

oh no you don't--she like hide her dental treat things in the cat box for safe keeping...yuck


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

So what do your cats (or cat) think about Julie's new trick?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That is so interesting! Maybe she doesn't want their scent marks in the house.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know what she is thinking. Maybe she is acting out because Woody got adopted.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe she thinks the other dogs leave......maybe I'm a cat! JK!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd start to get really worried if she started purring or hacked up a fur ball.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

If she hacks up a fur ball or starts purring--I am getting that on film.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

That's awesome, I got a good laught out of it!! Thanks!!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Look at it this way, maybe your golden and cat got together and decided to really mess with your mind to the point that you would get so confussed that you would quickly post a thread here. Looking for a expanation from us.
Both your golden and cat could be online this minute and sharing a good laugh at our expence!...
Just a thought, it's possible!
Just trying to helpful...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I have often wondered if they are not laughing at me....or maybe my life is some kind of sitcom in outer space--another galaxy. I am sure someone is laughing at me somewhere.


----------

